# My sites



## funkyphotography (Sep 19, 2008)

I've had my blogger for a while now - in atual fact it started off as a way to keep family informed of what we're up too!

My other site I'm not happy with at all - its so basic I've done as much as I can with it! But, I've paid for it now, so thats it, gotta put up with it. 

www.funkyphotography.com.au
www.funkyphotography.blogspot.com


----------

